# Getting my Mom and Wife to "click''



## bicyclejunk (Nov 3, 2009)

My wife can be insecure and shy at times.

My Mom can be shy and insecure at times.

Makes it REALLY hard for yours truly to keep both my wife and
my Mom happy. i love my wife tremendously and love my mom as well.

It's always been sorta uncomfortable and my Mom feels that she's tried to be accomodating and welcoming towards my wife and my wife feels that she's been kind and tried to be outgoing, but there's still a disconnect and i'm stuck in the middle.

my parents were here when i met my wife (then GF) then moved away for 4 years, then moved back when me and Wife
got married. 2 years later, I just want to find a way to make it more comfortable for my wife and mom or find a way that they
can connect better. Both have good intentions i see, but my wife (between the two of them) is the one that has done the least work at trying to get to know my Mom and claims she just isn't good at "talking" and i can tell she worries about looking good in front of my Mom. A lot. But she's fine with everyone else in my Family.

any advice?


----------



## lexy (Nov 4, 2009)

Whenever I am around my MIL, I put on my happy face no matter what. It just makes things easier that way and she is pretty personable. 

I wouldn't worry too much about it about it. Sometimes, the more you try to get people to like each other and get along, the worse it gets. They are going to be the way they are around each other no matter what you try to do. It's better to let things just happen naturally, and hope for the best.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

i think you ought to just stay out of it. if they dont get a long there's no reason to force it.


----------

